# The cost of being a dumb arse.



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I like to think of myself as a person with average common sense. After today I question that.

I was changing the oil on my Tacoma. I drain the oil. Remove the old filter and replace it with a new one. Im ready to put the new oil in. I bought 2 five quart container's of oil. I usually put 5 quarts in and start checkin the dip stick. So after looking at the stick it shows nothing. I put in another quart, check it still nothing on the stick. I put in some product before draining the oil thats supposed to clean the engine. Maybe that really cleaned the crank case out and it needs just a little more oil. So I put in another 1/3 quart plus that engine renew product. What the crap, nothing. Im puzzled. 

So I stand back back to try to figure it out when something under the truck caught my eye. The oil was still coming out into the drain pan. I didnt put the drain plug back.  

Almost 15 qrts of oil=30$
Engine Renew=7$
1 1/2hour of my time


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Realizing you are dumping your money down the drian then looking around to see if anyone saw what you just did.... Priceless. 8) 
Thats sucks man. Just think about ice-fishing!


----------



## blackbear (Oct 18, 2007)

nahh, your no duma a**, think of it as 'holmans power flush'. err... 'holmans dumb a** power flush'


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's not being a dumb arse.......that's part of our learning process !  

Fortunately, you found and realized the problem before you took it for a drive, I've even seen the car dealer's do that before.........but that's another story.. :|


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

That's OK. It happened to me also.......................but it was Q-lube before Jiffy bought them and they didn't put any oil back in. Cost them a new engine. :evil:


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

That sucks Holman. But if you do join the group and I on the ice this year I'm sure this won't be the most common-sense lacking story you come home with!


----------

